# TB conformation



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

is she from New Vocations? =)


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Yes she is...


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

awesome! sorry recognize the background. she is a beauty. i sorry i dont know conformation well. but just wanted to tell she she is quite the beauty. when i ready to get another horse, i will be adopting from new vocations.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Set up nicely and looks tall.

Neck looks long but may be the angle.

Camped out behind is the only thing I'd worry about.

What are your plans?


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Western


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Well, that's not really a western built horse. Why are you looking at TBs if your focus is western stuff? You may find one but it would be a lot easier to look for a horse that's designed to do it.

Can you be more specific than "western" are you just a pleasure rider? Are you looking to barrel race? Herd cows..?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I look at this horse an he says HUNTER written all over him. I too see some flaws in his hind end angulation.. but this horse would be a much better English horse and I think show hunter. He will have a long stride for western work. 

There are some bang up Quarterhorses out there for almost free that would be great western horses.. either gaming or other.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Is that a really bad thing that would affect her in the future?


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Definitley looks like a hunter to me....
What are you planning to do as far as "western" goes? Pleasure riding? Games? Cow work? That would help us get a more general idea on what you are looking to use the horse for.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

I have been considering english but have always rode western. I have a QH but have to let him grow up. So I have been looking at TBs...


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

morganarab94 said:


> Definitley looks like a hunter to me....
> What are you planning to do as far as "western" goes? Pleasure riding? Games? Cow work? That would help us get a more general idea on what you are looking to use the horse for.


local shows


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

okay local shows... do you mean pleasure classes, barrels, reining, trail, etc?


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Pleasure or trail


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He would probably do OK.. but he will have a long stride and not move flat knee'd like they want in Western Pleasure. Trail he may or may not do.. that is a trainer and horse thing. Gaming would be tough.. too tall and too long strided. 

He still looks like a hunter. I would like to see him learn to jump and collect and so forth and maybe go in the 3' class. He is a pretty nice horse. He has the look of one that could go pretty far if he is sound.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Thank you everybody for their insight on this girl


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She.. sorry. LOL


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Elana said:


> She.. sorry. LOL


That's OK


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

If you like her, I know I do! I would go for it and get her.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I am sure that you could enjoy this horse, but you probably wouldn't be riding what you really like. Ironically, though I love my KMHSA mare and enjoy my KMH gelding (DH's horse), I am happiest with a horse that trots, which is why I also own a QH. I could also enjoy a good Hunter and that is what THIS horse looks like. 
My QH has brakes and movement that a TB cannot duplicate. It sounds like that is what you _really_ want. I suggest that you look for another QH.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

If she works for you get her, but this seems like a horse that would do very well in things you aren't interested in and do "ok" at a fun/local show level for the stuff you do want. If you love her get her, but I would pass and look for something that would work for you. I don't know if it's fair to you or the horse, but I guess as long as you're both happy that's what is important. I'm still not sure what your logic is on wanting a TB.

Re issues- I don't like that back end, but doesn't sound like you'll be doing anything remotely strenuous so wouldn't worry too much as long as she passes a PPE.

I really don't see a trail horse here but that really is a temperament thing. I would guess she doesn't have it, but absolutely no way of knowing without trying. Also depends on your skill as a rider and what you are looking for (something that walks in a straight line until told otherwise or something you ride even if it is just on the trails).

Shrug, if you love her go try her. No reason not to, though I'm not seeing a match here in any way, but I'm some random person on the internet.


----------

